# A cure for depression/anger/stress/anxiety



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Some time ago I was in a complete mess after having a trauma. I didn't know what I could do so I went to the doctors hoping to get meds but the doctor wouldn't give me any because he didn't believe in them.

As I couldn't get meds I looked at other options when I found 
http://www.clinical-depression.co.uk/
Anybody who is depressed should read this as it explains how depression is related to REM sleep and why you are so tired when you wake up and how to defeat the repetative circular thoughts.

Then the most important discovery I found was a breathing technique called *Sudarshan Kriya*. Now I cant explain how powerful this technique is in words for depression as it is simply amazing. The technique was made by a Yogi named Sri Sri Ravi Shankar who developed it from ancient techniques and is now the fastest growing alternative remedy for depression in the world.

- It has cured depression regardless of severity in 68-73% of cases
- More affective than medication and as affective as ECT
- Relief in 3 weeks
- After 3 months completely recovered no matter the severity
- Severely decreased cortisol and improved hormone function
- releases oxycontin (the cuddle hormone/sexual bonding hormone) 
- Stimulates the vagus nerve shutting off stress and pain pathways to the brain 
- Normalises rapid eye movement REM stages of sleep and improves Beta brain waves

This has been proven in rigorous scientific testing repeated in double blind placebo trials http://www.aolresearch.org/summary.html

To learn the technique you have to do a course run by the Art of Living foundation. It usually is a week long course but it is very easy going and lighthearted in nature with no religious aspects, just a few basic messages about human values combined with light yoga and breathing techniques. I think the fact that Sri Sri Ravi Shankar has been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize *twice* (this year nominated by a US senator) says everything about the foundation and the technique.

The Head of Cancer at the Center at All India Institute of Medical Sciences has created a slide show showing the effects of the technique which is worth a look at http://www.lifepositive.com/artofliving/slideintro.asp

This technique has transformed people who were consumed with hate and anger such as border guards in Kashmir who suffered decades of trauma and is now taught to many police forces in India and Slovenia and the participants dont just recover, their lives become full of joy and pleasure. It is also being taught in prisons in South Africa, the US, UK and many other countries as a means of rehabilitation

If you have depression or any sort of issue learn about how depression is linked to REM sleep, and learn Sudarshan kriya as it only takes 20-30 mins a day and can transform your life and uproot deeply rooted emotions and harmonise your mental state, if you dont believe me just google it and find out for yourself.


----------



## hjkjkjkh (Nov 5, 2005)

i actually took a class for this last week

and when we did this technique in class

it felt absolutley incredible

after we finished it i couldnt help but just laugh hysterically because i felt so good

its really interesting how it works

other people in the class actually started crying

it can really bring out emotions

i havent been doing it long enough to get the full effects from it yet

but i definitley reccommend this...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

It is a very powerful technique. I have been doing it every day for about a month and it has reduced my anger, irritability and depression by about 85% and apparently it takes 6 months for the full benefits to be witnessed.

It has brought me to tears a few times as emotions are brought up which is pretty amazing in itself as usually I dont feel anything deep. It is quite common for laughter or tears.

Almost everyone I speak to says how well I am looking even though I dont feel great a lot of the time, as the technique floods your face with blood and oxygen resulting in a permanent glow in my cheeks.

It has not cured my dissociation (yet) which is my main problem but all other symptoms have been practically wiped out which has helped greatly with my self esteem as I dont feel as powerless any more and it feels like I can take charge of my life.

This could help so many people on this site if they gave it a try as it is completely natural with no side effects.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Do you think you could explain this breathing technique?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The first stage is divided into 3 parts and is throat breathing and starts by you kneeling down and doing 8 repetitions of breathing in for 4 secs holding for 4 secs and breathing out for 6 secs. This is done firstly with hands on hips for 8 reps then hands on chest 8 reps then hands on shoulders 6 reps. 
Next is 3 rounds of fast rapid bhastrika breathing where you breathe in while shooting your hands up into the air, do this 15 times, so for three rounds its 45 breaths.
Next chant aum three times
Lastly is the main practice where you sit cross legged and do 20 long breaths, 40 medium breaths and 40 short breaths. This is repeated three times.
Then you lie in corpse posture for 15 minutes, then turn onto your right side before getting up.

If what I have just written doesnt make sense (im pretty sure it doesnt to most people) then there might be a better description on the web but really you have to be taught it personaly by someone who is trained otherwise it could do more harm then good. Probably the best in depth view I have found is here: http://www.yogajournal.com/views/738_1.cfm


----------



## jmartin (Apr 7, 2009)

I am not a doctor, just sharing my personal experience as I have had depressions and anxiety for sometime. The best way to get over anxiety and depression is to take a break from your regular schedule, go out, and take good sleep. This helps in clearing the mind and try consulting a specialist who can suggest you as how you can get over your problem. There are various prescription drugs to get over anxiety and depression, but these should only be used in accordance with the instruction of a physician. There is a lot of fake selling of such medicines on internet, so before you can order it online just make sure it is a real pharmacy.


----------

